# Prototypical Whimsy



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I just found this, and though of some of the guys here..










The caption says "*Old type of locomotive moving on train tracks at the Illinois Central railroad*"


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's a nice looking engine! Thanks for sharing. 
It says Mississippi on the sites? 

Old type of locomotive moving on train tracks 
On what else? ;-) ;-)


----------



## IllinoisCentral (Jan 2, 2008)

That locomotive still exists. It's on display at the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Paulus on 01 Nov 2010 11:58 AM 
That's a nice looking engine! Thanks for sharing. 
It says Mississippi on the sites? 

Old type of locomotive moving on train tracks 


On what else? ;-) ;-) 


a pole road?










There are no rails. The wheels are double flanged and usually concave between. Shaped to ride on logs laid end to end.



John


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

How about these for Whimsy?


----------



## Hans Larsson (Apr 19, 2009)

Posted By trainguy111 on 24 Nov 2010 05:03 PM 
How about these for Whimsy?











I would not place the successul steam turbine locomotive TGOJ M3t under a Whimsical flag... 
They (3 were built) were the strongest steam locomotives in Sweden, and were running for 20 years (1930's to 1953), until electrification converted the Swedish fleet. 
Still today, two of them are complete, and (AFAIK) no 71 is the only runnable steam turbine locomotive in the world.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you think this is where they got the idea of track bearings to run your engine in place


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

There are a few reasons why I included it here. 

1. There are no other steam turbines surviving.

2. The Mechanism for the wheels looks rather unconventional.


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

And how about these weirdos


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Found some nice ones on Stealth Locos & Strange Chimneys (Check it out; there are more beautiful oddities on that site!).











As starter:
* This monstrosity was a Crampton and was built for the Camden & Amboy railway in the USA, in 1850 * 










* 



The Bayonne-Anglet-Biarritz line in France used double-decker coaches, and so a very tall chimney was required to lift the smoke clear of the upper deck. 

* 











* 

Locomotive with preheater for the Egyptian State Railway, by F H Trevithick: 1902 








* 


Also this one on: The Heilmann locomotives









Paulus


----------



## Hans Larsson (Apr 19, 2009)

Posted By trainguy111 on 29 Nov 2010 06:53 PM 
There are a few reasons why I included it here. 

1. There are no other steam turbines surviving.

2. The Mechanism for the wheels looks rather unconventional.
Well, if you think of Whimsical as Odd designs, then I can agree. 
Then the first Swedish steam turbine attempt, from 1921, could also be added to the list. 








The traction wheels are below the condenser tender.


----------

